# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أمن وحماية باحثون يكتشفون 36 ثغرة أمنية على الأقل في شبكات الجيل الرابع LTE

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] نميل في بعض الأحيان إلى التعامل مع التكنولوجيا الخاصة بنا كأمر مسلم  به ونفترض أنها تعمل كما ينبغي تمامًا. ومع ذلك، ليس هذا هو الحال دائمًا  كما إكتشف الباحثون مؤخرًا. ووفقا لتقرير جديد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مؤخرًا من كوريا الجنوبية، فيبدو أنه تم إكتشاف 36 ثغرة أمنية جديدة على الأقل في تكنولوجيا LTE. نظرًا إلى أن LTE هي تكنولوجيا الإتصال التي نعتمد عليها في هواتفنا  وأجهزتنا اللوحية وحتى في السيارات، فقد يبدو الأمر خطيرًا للغاية. تفتح  هذه الثغرات الأمنية إمكانية التعرض للإختراق، مثل التنصت عليك أو قطع  الإتصالات الخاصة بك أو التحكم في البيانات من قبل شخص آخر. يبدو أيضًا أن  هذه الثغرات الأمنية ليست ثابتة بالضرورة، وهذا يعني أن شركات الإتصالات  المختلفة يمكن أن تعاني من ثغرات أمنية مختلفة، لذلك لا يوجد حل واحد  لإصلاح كل شيء. يخطط الباحثون للكشف عن النتائج التي توصلوا إليها في مؤتمر سيعقد في  شهر مايو المقبل. كما أنهم قاموا بمشاركة الأداة التي أنشأوها للمساعدة في  العثور على هذه الثغرات الأمنية مع شركات الإتصالات والشركات المصنعة  للأجهزة. هذا من أجل مساعدتهم على تحديد العيوب بأنفسهم وأيضًا التوصل إلى  حل لها. ولحد الآن، لم نسمع حقًا عن أي تقارير تتحدث عن إستغلال هذه العيوب  في القرصنة، وبالتالي هذا يعني على الأرجح أنه لم يتم إكتشاف طريقة  للإستفادة من هذه الثغرات الأمنية حتى الآن.نأمل أن يتم إطلاق الإصلاح الذي من شأنه ترقيع تلك الثغرات الأمنية لمنع حدوث أي شيء غير مرغوب فيه في المستقبل.

----------

